# Striped Bredli Hatchlings



## Brettix (Mar 20, 2010)

Happy to get these guys hatch out last week,i was really hoping for some striped ones to pop out.
The mother had a half stripe and the father no stripe,hatchies have turned out better striped than the mother.
Heres some rough shots of my top 3 picks from the clutch still haven't had first shed yet.

Cheers


----------



## amy5189 (Mar 20, 2010)

oh my! Beautiful. I really like the 2nd one. you must be SOOO happy.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 20, 2010)

Not bad Brett


----------



## doods189 (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats bro some very nice looking hatchies bro hope all goes well with them


----------



## Contagion (Mar 20, 2010)

Very cool mate.
Well on the way to full stripes IMO. 
Bred the best male to the mother next year and you'll be sweet! 
I love the increased cream markings.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 20, 2010)

Gorgeous..., especially the second one


----------



## itbites (Mar 20, 2010)

Looky there at no2! Just purdy as can be


----------



## gecko-mad (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome stuff mate, have to get me one someday


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 20, 2010)

*stripes !!!!*

*Like everyone else l think # 2 is great, but the others very nice as well....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## Brettix (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone,cant wait till they shed so i can take a good look at them all.
I will be definitely putting the best striped male back over mum or maybe even this guy over mum soon.


----------



## Contagion (Mar 20, 2010)

Brettix said:


> Thanks everyone,cant wait till they shed so i can take a good look at them all.
> I will be definitely putting the best striped male back over mum or maybe even this guy over mum soon.



Good plan mate. 
Seems like you can only go well from here. 
Chuck that fella over the mum, keep the best pair. Use the nicest male from this clutch over mum next year and then the best from this seasons pairing and you'll have yourself a good stock of partial stripeys to choose from in future. 
I look forward to seeing the results from the next 5 - 10 years of breeding this line.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 20, 2010)

Contagion said:


> Good plan mate.
> Seems like you can only go well from here.
> Chuck that fella over the mum, keep the best pair. Use the nicest male from this clutch over mum next year and then the best from this seasons pairing and you'll have yourself a good stock of partial stripeys to choose from in future.
> I look forward to seeing the results from the next 5 - 10 years of breeding this line.


 
Thanks mate
It will be interesting to see the outcome of him with her.
He is 3 years though haven't pumped him so I'm hoping he does the job this season.


----------



## Contagion (Mar 20, 2010)

Brettix said:


> Thanks mate
> It will be interesting to see the outcome of him with her.
> He is 3 years though haven't pumped him so I'm hoping he does the job this season.



At 3 years, he'll be right to go if he's over 800grams.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Mar 20, 2010)

Brettix said:


> Thanks mate
> It will be interesting to see the outcome of him with her.
> He is 3 years though haven't pumped him so I'm hoping he does the job this season.


 
If that is the one i saw last time he'll do the job just fine  Probably throw some real hot lookers too.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Josh ,yeah i think so to mate,and cant wait.


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Mar 21, 2010)

very nice Brett, producing nothing but quality animals


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 21, 2010)

They are looking good Brett , will be good to see what your getting in a few years


----------



## Brettix (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Eric And Brett should be very interesting.


----------



## PSimmo (Mar 21, 2010)

lets see what they look like when they shed Brett


----------



## kavsreptiles (Mar 21, 2010)

*question*

i have a pair of beautiful bredli that have a stripe bout half there body length this is on both animals should that up my chances of some beautiful striped bredli? im hopin so as thats wat i really would like to breed also puttin the striped boy over a hypo girl to so that will be interesting


----------



## kavsreptiles (Mar 21, 2010)

*btw*

extremly beautiful animals


----------



## buck (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow well done Brett!!!!! I'm glad that you have had some great success with her but geez I'm spewing I had to let her go. 

Who knows in a couple of years I might be lining up for some hatchies lol


----------



## JasonL (Mar 22, 2010)

Good stuff Brett, yeah, No 2 is the looker..


----------



## Brettix (Mar 22, 2010)

buck said:


> Wow well done Brett!!!!! I'm glad that you have had some great success with her but geez I'm spewing I had to let her go.
> 
> Who knows in a couple of years I might be lining up for some hatchies lol


 
Thanks Mick,i bet you are mate,she is a beautiful girl.
Will get you a pair of crackers this season if the hypo male does his job


----------



## Brettix (Mar 22, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Good stuff Brett, yeah, No 2 is the looker..


 
Thanks Jason

Yeah i didnt notice num 2 untill i took the pics,pic 1 was always my standout and i think it looks better in the flesh.Will keep both anyway.


----------



## garthy (Mar 23, 2010)

Contagion said:


> Good plan mate.
> Seems like you can only go well from here.
> Chuck that fella over the mum, keep the best pair. Use the nicest male from this clutch over mum next year and then the best from this seasons pairing and you'll have yourself a good stock of partial stripeys to choose from in future.
> I look forward to seeing the results from the next 5 - 10 years of breeding this line.



How old are bredli (how big) before you can breed with them? I always thought minimum of 3 yrs.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 23, 2010)

garthy said:


> How old are bredli (how big) before you can breed with them? I always thought minimum of 3 yrs.


 Yeah about 3-4 years though the parents to these half striped animals are around 7 years.


----------



## snakateur (Mar 23, 2010)

Abolutely gorgeous, must be a wonderful feeling, just like being a parent, I know thats how i would feel anyway lol


----------



## PSimmo (Mar 24, 2010)

Hehe she is a big girl too hey brett....
I bet you have never seen people scatter as fast as my ot did when you got her out hehe.


----------



## Jay84 (Mar 24, 2010)

Abolutely gorgeous! I also like number 2.


----------



## congo_python (Mar 24, 2010)

Congrats Brett might do a swap with you next year hey lol


----------



## PSimmo (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is one of the clutch mates after a shed.


----------



## BenReyn (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh wow!
Those hatchies look amazing!
Well done on a succesful breeding season.
Ben.


----------



## fishead (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Brett, very nice mate! 
Tremain told me years ago that he'd never had a male bredli breed at under three and a half years old and he's bred a shat load. So I've taken that as gospel and not tried until that age.
Catch up with you and Mick at the expo hey bro.


----------



## Brettix (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for that guys.
yours is looking good Paul 

Heres a few more pics after a shed and a feed


----------



## krissy78 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some good looking Bredli Babies there mate, gr8 job


----------



## Glowmonkey (Apr 1, 2010)

Love the head patterns on that fourth pic.


----------



## Kurto (Apr 1, 2010)

Those hatcho's look great! I'll great to see what they produce down the line!


----------



## Brettix (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks.

Yeah looks promising Kurto


----------



## buck (Apr 1, 2010)

Brettix said:


> Thanks Mick,i bet you are mate,she is a beautiful girl.
> Will get you a pair of crackers this season if the hypo male does his job


 

Definately mate. Put me down for a pair.

Those last pics are very nice. Some of them look to be showing some serious potential.


----------



## Python-Lover4lyf (Mar 19, 2012)

love the gorgeous cream butterfly pattern on #5 nose. I'm so jelous wish i could find one like that for my first bredli :?


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 19, 2012)

looks awesome dude!


----------



## Brettix (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks guys though this was a couple years ago.
I have a clutch from this pair due any day now so i will post some pics when they emerge


----------



## congo_python (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Brett, how'd you go putting the hypo boy over her any result ??


----------



## Brettix (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Kurt,i had him in and out a few times whilst swapping him with the original male.
I didn't see any action from the hypo though plenty from the classic .
I have really primed the striped hypo male for the comming season to go with her so i really hope he does is job this round.


----------



## Kerinamc (Mar 21, 2012)

You bread the mum with one of her hatchies? Did I read that right? I'm a newbie, so all this is new to me!


----------



## Brettix (Apr 18, 2012)

Kerinamc said:


> You bread the mum with one of her hatchies? Did I read that right? I'm a newbie, so all this is new to me!


No this is an unrelated pair.

Heres a updated pic of a holdback from 2010.


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Apr 18, 2012)

Fingers crossed this girl from Brett goes this year!


----------



## Brettix (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow thanks for the update Aaron, very impressive :shock:.
I will be also trying my hold backs this season,will be interesting,keep me posted how yours go.


----------

